
Implementation of Linear Regression from Scratch (With Mathematical Explanation) - sarvasvkulpati
https://github.com/sarvasvkulpati/LinearRegression
======
sarvasvkulpati
Hey everyone!

I created an implementation of Linear Regression without any libraries to
understand it better myself and teach some people at my High School.

This is my first proper effort at creating a public repo with a good README so
hope you guys like it! (Please do consider contributing if you see something
you could improve, I'd really appreciate input from you guys)

